# Woodsman Competition



## Rusty (Jul 30, 2003)

<center>

<a href="http://www.starinfo.com/text/sched_e.html" target="new"><FONT SIZE=5>Woodsman Competitions
</FONT></a></center>


----------



## alott (Aug 18, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS GOING TO BE WOODSMANS COMP IN NY. MISSED THE ONE LAST YEAR . THANKS ALOTT


----------



## Rusty (Sep 20, 2003)

*comedy*

<center>
<a href="http://www.lebanonoperahouse.org/events/event_detail.asp?id=190"><font size=5>Stories from a Logger<br>Rusty Dewees</font></a></center>

<center> ps......this is not me !!</center><center>just thought some folks might enjoy him.</center>


----------

